
Show HN: Links – easy shortcuts for developers - dogancelik
https://linksource.co/
======
dogancelik
Hello author of Links here.

If website is not working, you can check a preview GIF here:
[https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/486818/11321149/e...](https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/486818/11321149/e8a91b56-90bb-11e5-8ebb-b1cf7b57a25a.gif)

I made this project out of frustration, searching for download links on Google
every time I wanted to download an editor, a language or anything else.

Some links are pages and some links are downloads (zip, exe, dmg), that's why
in settings, site allows you to open links in a new tab or current tab. The
reason for this is that some websites don't have dynamic links to download
latest versions. (`example.com/download_latest_win`)

Source is on Github: [https://github.com/links-
js/links](https://github.com/links-js/links)

If you have any questions, please ask away.

